# [SOLVED] problem with 8800GT Drivers?



## Claytor (Mar 4, 2008)

I've just installed windows 7, and I haven't been able to launch any 3D programs, mainly Starcraft II Beta. When I try, i get the error message, "The videocard is not accessible because another 3D application has exclusive access or the machine was locked."

I'll enclose a dxdiag file with my system information along with this, but when I go to the device manager for my video card, the device status for my NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT is "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)." I googled the error code, but wasn't able to solve the problem. Does anyone have any idea what to do? I've tried reinstalling and cleaning up the drivers and installing numerous versions of the driver...
any help would be amazing.

Thanks,
Claytor


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*

Well, dxdiag isn't picking up your drivers at all:

```
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: 
       Manufacturer: 
          Chip type: 
           DAC type: 
         Device Key: Enum\
     Display Memory: n/a
   Dedicated Memory: n/a
      Shared Memory: n/a
       Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (1Hz)
        Driver Name: 
Driver File Version:  ()
     Driver Version: 
        DDI Version: unknown
       Driver Model: unknown
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: n/a
    WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
  Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B123-B03DAEC2CB35}
          Vendor ID: 0x0000
          Device ID: 0x0000
          SubSys ID: 0x00000000
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: Unknown
     Rank Of Driver: Unknown
        Video Accel: 
      Deinterlace Caps: n/a
       D3D9 Overlay: n/a
            DXVA-HD: n/a
       DDraw Status: Not Available
         D3D Status: Not Available
         AGP Status: Not Available
```

So, update your drivers from *Nvidia directly* first: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

If you have already done that, then check that the fan on your card is running, check the temps too.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Claytor (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*

I've installed the drivers directly from the Nvidia website, and each time I do it says that they've successfully been installed, but under the device manager it still gives me the error code 43: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems.

The fan is running, and I can manually set the fan speed up to 100% with RivaTuner (to an audible level that hurt when i poked the fan.)
after i changed the fan setting, the GPU core temp went down to below 40C, and the ambient temperature dropped below 35C for the ambient temperature. I'm pretty sure that's within normal after just a minute or two, so, any other ideas?

on another note, in the device manager for my NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT Properties tab under driver, it says the version is 8.17.11.9745, with the driver date as 4/3/2010


----------



## Whiski (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*

I know you've probably checked this but a pretty common mistake is selecting the wrong Windows version in the Nvidia website. For example Win 7 64bit instead of 32bit. 
Just making sure. lol


----------



## Cpt.JackSparrow (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*



Claytor said:


> I've installed the drivers directly from the Nvidia website, and each time I do it says that they've successfully been installed, but under the device manager it still gives me the error code 43: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems.
> 
> The fan is running, and I can manually set the fan speed up to 100% with RivaTuner (to an audible level that hurt when i poked the fan.)
> after i changed the fan setting, the GPU core temp went down to below 40C, and the ambient temperature dropped below 35C for the ambient temperature. I'm pretty sure that's within normal after just a minute or two, so, any other ideas?
> ...


Hello !!

I would recommend to cleanup the exisitng driver completetly. Follow this guide for more reference regarding the cleanup http://www.overclock.net/faqs/12466-info-nvidia-driver-cleaning-guide.html 

Hope this helps,
Captain


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Claytor (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*



dai said:


> in the device manager uninstall the video card
> reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
> when windows finishes rebooting
> disable a/virus
> ...



I'll be trying this, be just a few minutes whilst i do that


----------



## Claytor (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*

DXdiag info: System Manufacturer: NVIDIA
System Model: 122-CK-NF68
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4600 @ 2.40GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4094MB RAM
Page File: 1349MB used, 6837MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

For all my parts, i'll link you to specific newegg pages, as it'll probably be easier than typing out all my specifications. Also as you requested, here are my voltages/clocks

CPU Freq, 2400 MHz 12x multiplier
FSB: 800 MHZ
5-5-5-18-2T

Voltages
CPU core 1.25V
CPU FSB 1.2V
Memory 1.850V
nForce SPP 1.20V
nForce MCP 1.500V
HT nForce SPP <-> MCP 1.20V

CD drive:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106276
GPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130319
RAM: x2 - 4 total sticks
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145590
HDD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148433
PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153052
CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115032
Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156078
Mobo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188012
CPU fan/heatsink:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

That's just about everything i have right now. Any ideas?


----------



## Claytor (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*



dai said:


> in the device manager uninstall the video card
> reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
> when windows finishes rebooting
> disable a/virus
> ...



i forgot temperatures

GPU1\core clock\ROP domain, MHz 399.60
shader domain 810 MHz
Gpu1 Memory clock, 399.60 Mhz
GPU1\Core temperature 40C
Gpu1\ambient temperature 35c
GPU1\Fan speed, RPM 1990 (i have it set to 100%... 8800GT's are fixed at 25% so i have it auto set to 100% with rivatuner)
GPU1\Sensor supply voltage 3.33V


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*

your psu is junk it does not have enough amps on the 122v line for the system

you need to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w

in future when we ask for specs they need to be in the thread not links to them


----------



## Claytor (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*



dai said:


> your psu is junk it does not have enough amps on the 122v line for the system
> 
> you need to be up here
> 
> ...


Sorry about the links. I'm still sorta new to the forum, so i wasn't sure the best way to go about giving you guys the info. Regardless, thanks a lot for the heads up. Do you think that with a new PSU, I might be able to get my GPU to work? Strangely though this has only become a problem since i upgraded to windows 7. Again, being mostly a noob, this might be exactly it.. 

in short, does windows 7 require more power than windows xp? and if i got a new PSU might i see my gpu work?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*

upgrade the psu and i think your problems will evaporate


----------



## Claytor (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*



dai said:


> upgrade the psu and i think your problems will evaporate


Alright i'm gonna go play at staples to get a power supply, test it, and return it later. If it works, THANK YOU !! <3 I'll post later tonight regardless.


----------



## Claytor (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*

Okay so i borrowed a 9600 graphics card from my brother and now everything works okay. I guess it was a problem with the graphics card being compatible with windows 7? I'll be looking into it. Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: problem with 8800GT Drivers?*

glad you have it sorted


----------

